# Stau between Italy & Munich Airport on 23 March 2013



## quadrant38 (Apr 19, 2013)

The stau was so bad when we travelled from Italy on the A12/A99/E45 through Austria & Germany on 23 March we missed our flight home. Can anyone help me verify that there was traffic congestion on this route? I have tried inrix, the German Autobahn, ADAC and others. Most don't reply or say they can't help even when I email in German.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

23 March 2013 was a Saturday and ski conditions were still quite good, so congestion was very likely on Austrian A12 and German A8 from Innsbruck to München.


----------



## quadrant38 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Stau proof*



ChrisZwolle said:


> 23 March 2013 was a Saturday and ski conditions were still quite good, so congestion was very likely on Austrian A12 and German A8 from Innsbruck to München.


It seemed reasonable to trust Via Michelin's time plus some more but it was 2.5 hours out which is a lot on top of 3 hr 20. I was hoping someone could point me to a website that would prove the route was badly congested that day to support an insurance claim?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

If it was on a Saturday, then yes, heavy traffic was to be expected, as on any Saturday in the high season. I probably went to the airport myself, but via Achensee, Bad Tölz and Sauerlach, avoiding all the queues.

It's common knowledge to expect heavy congestion between the ski slopes and Germany. Every Saturday is like that in the winter season. It's your responsibility to get to the airport on time.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

quadrant38 said:


> The stau was so bad when we travelled from Italy on the A12/A99/E45 through Austria & Germany on 23 March we missed our flight home. Can anyone help me verify that there was traffic congestion on this route? I have tried inrix, the German Autobahn, ADAC and others. Most don't reply or say they can't help even when I email in German.


So let me get this straight: 
You're coming from Italy but you needed to be in Munich Airport and are running on a tight schedule? (i.e. time constraints)

If so, then why not just take an airplane flight from Italy to Germany? 

I'm sure Lufthansa or Alitalia offer numerous Italy<->Germany flights anyway.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Blackraven said:


> So let me get this straight:
> You're coming from Italy but you needed to be in Munich Airport and are running on a tight schedule? (i.e. time constraints)
> 
> If so, then why not just take an airplane flight from Italy to Germany?
> ...


A lot of people from Südtirol use Munich as their international airport.


----------

